# Pipe makers other than Mark Tinsky that make affordable pipes?



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

It seems to me that most pipe makers tend to make only high end pipes. Is Mark Tinsky the only established pipe maker with affordable prices for the average man?


----------



## madirishman (May 12, 2010)

JM and Dan Boswell, David Jones, and Jake Hackert are other American pipe makers who offer reasonable prices. I have done alot of business with Boswell's over the years and they are top notch. David Jones also puts his pipes up on Ebay and they are nice!


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

I was going to mention Kirk Bosi as well, but it looks like he's not selling pipes anymore. Shame. An estate Bosi could probably be had for a good price, and I've never heard a complaint about one. I only own one of his, but it looks and smokes great.

So what price point do you consider affordable?


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

i mean around what our 2012 puff pipe costs, so 220 and less. Alot of the other pipe makers have pipes that are 400+


----------



## Brettanomyces (Jul 12, 2012)

Check out Tim West. He's a local guy that seems very well thought of in the area. A lot of his pipes are pricey, but I still see a fair number within your desired budget as well.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I does seem like there are not too many out there that have the quality of Tinsky and consistently stay in his price range. I mean hell you can get a rusticated Tinsky for $150! I think that is why his pipes are all I buy.


----------



## freestoke (Feb 13, 2011)

Luciano pipes were in the running for the puff 2012 pipe for a while. They look pretty nice for the price, although I don't own one. Luciano Pipes at Smoking Pipes .com


----------



## Variables (Dec 2, 2009)

Boswell (very affordable) and Randy Wiley come to mind. I am a big Randy Wiley fan. I do have one Boswell, but frankly, I am not in love with his pipes. They are pretty popular and affordable though, and they are great to deal with.


----------



## Commander Quan (May 6, 2003)

It depends what you consider affordable. If you want a quality artisan pipe for the price of a Savinelli it's not going to happen. There are lots of reasonable Cost vs Quality artisan pipe makers but you have to go looking for them. If you plan on buying one from one of the big online vendors, you should expect to may a somewhat of a markup than if you purchased directly. 

If you haven't already check out our own Dave McCarter.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Affordable as in our puff pipe range


----------



## CaptainEnormous (Sep 30, 2010)

Commander Quan said:


> It depends what you consider affordable. If you want a quality artisan pipe for the price of a Savinelli it's not going to happen. There are lots of reasonable Cost vs Quality artisan pipe makers but you have to go looking for them. If you plan on buying one from one of the big online vendors, you should expect to may a somewhat of a markup than if you purchased directly.
> 
> If you haven't already check out our own Dave McCarter.


Thanks for the nod, Derrick.

Everything on my site is spoken for currently.
But I have a few blasts in the ~$150 range available via a couple great sellers I work with:

NEW ADDITIONS - TWO FRIENDS PIPES
Nice Ash Cigars - List of Products

I also second Tim West's pipes. And R.C. Sands (Smokers' Haven Tobacco Pipes Cigars Smoking Pipe Tobaccos & Lighters - R.C. Sands).
Both those guys have been making pipes for decades. Guaranteed excellent mechanics. And they use Tim's Grecian briar, which is extremely dense, always well aged, and smokes brilliantly.


----------



## MiamiMikePA (May 16, 2012)

I have to admit, I'm not a huge Boswell fan and I've owned 2 at one point.


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

Commander Quan said:


> It depends what you consider affordable. If you want a quality artisan pipe for the price of a Savinelli it's not going to happen. There are lots of reasonable Cost vs Quality artisan pipe makers but you have to go looking for them.


well this thread will make it easier for those who want to buy pipes from carvers


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mike Brissett is an American pipe maker who makes affordable pipes in the range you mentioned. I have had two pipe custom made by him, based on my requirements, which are beautiful and priced right. Check out the link below.

http://my.execpc.com/~maddog92/pipes/home.html


----------



## FiveStar (Jan 7, 2010)

Chris Askwith regularly has pipes on his site for $250 or so, which is a steal for his work. The extra 25 bucks is trivial.

As mentioned, Randy Wiley makes some very nice pipes in this range. Some are rather large, and if you aren't into freehands or odd lines you may have to dig to find more traditional shapes.  Beautiful work though, and oil cured briar to boot!


----------



## TheRooster (Jul 18, 2012)

Home - Hekthor Wiebe Handcrafted Pipes.

He's a member here, does some really nice work, and you can commission a custom pipe.

Here's a thread with his work in it... Seems mostly about in the price range you're looking for, and he will work with you to design the pipe, and then give you an estimated cost before he starts working.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...00466-hwiebes-pipe-carving-update-thread.html

Bill


----------



## pipinho (Aug 27, 2011)

this is great!! If you know any more carvers please post a link!


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

pipinho said:


> this is great!! If you know any more carvers please post a link!


Here is a pipe makers forum with a bunch of different carvers.. this specific section is where some of the makers sale their pipes:
pipemakersforum.com • View forum - Pipes For Sale

^^ YaY!! 100th post


----------



## Monday (Aug 14, 2012)

Just wanted to chime in again since I got my estate tinsky pipe off ebay made in '98 ... Amazing work and awesome smoker!!! I would suggest getting them used off the bay.


----------

